

How to run scripts in Linux faster than Cron does - 300
http://www.jovicailic.org/2013/05/how-to-run-scripts-in-linux-faster-than-cron-does/

======
twic
So, "faster" means "more frequently", and the solution is a while loop with a
sleep in it. A loop which doesn't make any attempt to account for the
execution time of the command.

